# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Нужна помощь в переносе базы УСН 7.7 на 8.3

## irin1204

Доброго времени суток.
Подскажите плз, возможен ли перенос базы УСН 7.7 в 8.3, или хотя бы справочников?
Стандартная обработка не помогает, базу 7.7 восьмерка на компе не видит, при попытке загрузки из файла выдает кучу ошибок. Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток.
> Подскажите плз, возможен ли перенос базы УСН 7.7 в 8.3, или хотя бы справочников?
> Стандартная обработка не помогает, базу 7.7 восьмерка на компе не видит, при попытке загрузки из файла выдает кучу ошибок. Помогите пожалуйста!


Нужно написать релизы конфигураций УСН 7.7 и Бухгалтерии 3.0, а также какие конфигурации - базовая, проф или корп. Откуда брались правила переноса для загрузки из файла.

----------

irin1204 (01.03.2022)

----------


## irin1204

семерка ред.1.3 7.70.305 проф, восьмерка 3.0.108 базовая, правила переноса из файла в восьмерке (при переносе можно сохранить)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> семерка ред.1.3 7.70.305 проф, восьмерка 3.0.108 базовая, правила переноса из файла в восьмерке (при переносе можно сохранить)


Не должно быть кучи ошибок. По крайней мере справочники должны перенестись. Какие ошибки выдает?

----------

irin1204 (01.03.2022)

----------


## irin1204

Перенеслись только контрагенты, сотрудники нет.
Пишет "Фатальная ошибка. Ошибка разбора XML"

----------

